# Appeal Visa Process.. UK Spouse visa



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

My friends spouse visa was refused on 20th march 2013.

She sent it for review + appeal through a solicitor.

It was with held and now she got a letter that she will get a hearing date from court on 8th october. 

Any idea how long will that date will be? The adrress of sponsor was of london so i guess hearing will also be in london courts?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone got a tribunal date today for early November, so a couple of months after may be a good guess.
Tribunal venue can be anywhere, so not necessarily in or near London. You may be able to request that the hearing be moved to a venue nearer your home, but speak to your legal advisor whether it is possible.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it? Thats all right then..Nov is not far..

For some reason almost all applicants from pakistan who were refused are getting a date after 4 to 6 months? Maybe spouse visa appeal take longer for pakistan?


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2013)

There would be no reason applicants from Pakistan would get a date further away. The British legal system doesnt work like that, cases will be heatd in date order unless their was specific reasons to bring them closer. 

There us also no way you or anyone would know how long all applicants from Pakistan or anywhere else are waiting for their hearing as only a tiny proportion of applicants post on this or any other forum.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

i agree with you that UK legal system works in an order and also that only few percent of total applicants come to forums like these..

but this other forum LINK REMOVED BY MODERATOR has a thread called"Appeals Spouse Visas" from Pakistan and has like 116 pages , with every page having like 20 posts...

somehow all applicants on that thread seem to be getting hearing dates after 4/6 months , that is why i asked .....

also my friend visited few solicitors in London and they said the same about time line , so he is confused...


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just to correct that my information is that someone got told about their November hearing in September, AFTER waiting about 4 months since applying, so around 6 months in total.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

Joppa the case i am referring to was refused on 20th march. They appealed same week and all they have got back after a month was a letter addressed to applicant and ECO on same page..

Telling ECO to submit his response to appeal before 8 october. and telling applicant she will get hearing date from tribunal on 8th octobor.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

They said, Re-applying is always better than going through court to appeal. re-apply u can do it anytime even the next day after u receive the refusal. they said appeal can take 1 to 2 years but hope not.


----------

